# Compilation fails when trying to upgrade from 10-STABLE to 11-STABLE



## ironudjin (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm trying to upgrade from 10-STABLE to 11-STABLE from sources.

```
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
bmake[5]: /usr/obj/usr/src/usr.sbin/lpr/pac/.depend, 1: ignoring stale .depend for /usr/obj/usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/libopts/liblpr.a
cc -O3 -pipe -march=native -I/usr/src/usr.sbin/lpr/pac/../common_source -march=native -DINET6 -DNDEBUG -g -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector-strong -Wsystem-headers -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wunused-parameter -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Winline -Wnested-externs -Wredundant-decls -Wold-style-definition -Wno-pointer-sign -Wmissing-variable-declarations -Wthread-safety -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Qunused-arguments -o pac.full pac.o -L/usr/obj/usr/src/usr.sbin/lpr/common_source -llpr
objcopy --only-keep-debug pac.full pac.debug
objcopy --strip-debug --add-gnu-debuglink=pac.debug pac.full pac
===> usr.sbin/lpr/filters (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/lpr/filters.ru (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/lpr/filters.ru/koi2alt (all)
bmake[6]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/lpr/filters.ru/koi2855 (all)
bmake[6]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/manctl (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/nandsim (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/nandtool (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/rpc.yppasswdd (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/rpc.ypupdated (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/rpc.ypxfrd (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ypbind (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ypldap (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/yp_mkdb (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/yppoll (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/yppush (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ypserv (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ypset (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/libopts (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/libntp (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/libntpevent (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/libparse (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/ntpd (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/ntpdc (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/ntpq (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/ntpdate (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/ntptime (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/ntp-keygen (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/sntp (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/doc (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/doc/drivers (all)
bmake[6]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/doc/drivers/icons (all)
bmake[7]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/doc/drivers/scripts (all)
bmake[7]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/doc/hints (all)
bmake[6]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/doc/icons (all)
bmake[6]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/doc/pic (all)
bmake[6]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ntp/doc/scripts (all)
bmake[6]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/keyserv (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/pc-sysinstall (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/pc-sysinstall/backend (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/pc-sysinstall/backend-partmanager (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/pc-sysinstall/backend-query (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/pc-sysinstall/conf (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/pc-sysinstall/doc (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/pc-sysinstall/examples (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/pc-sysinstall/pc-sysinstall (all)
bmake[5]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
===> usr.sbin/ftp-proxy (all)
bmake[4]: "/usr/src/share/mk/bsd.opts.mk" line 97: warning: "NO_PROFILE is defined, but deprecated. Please use MK_PROFILE=no instead."
objcopy --strip-debug --add-gnu-debuglink=ftp-proxy.debug ftp-proxy.full ftp-proxy
objcopy: open ftp-proxy failed: Is a directory
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[4]: stopped in /usr/src/usr.sbin/ftp-proxy
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[3]: stopped in /usr/src/usr.sbin
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[2]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```

How can I fix this problem?

Thank you


----------



## ironudjin (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm ran commands:


```
make buildworld NO_CLEAN=YES && make buildkernel KERNCONF=BT NO_CLEAN=YES
```

Why does it worns me about NO_PROFILE? I didn't define it.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 26, 2016)

Have you tried without NO_CLEAN=YES?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2016)

Remove the options from /etc/make.conf and/or /etc/src.conf.


----------



## ironudjin (Jul 26, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Remove the options from /etc/make.conf and/or /etc/src.conf.


Ah....I found it in /etc/make.conf, sorry. 


tobik said:


> Have you tried without NO_CLEAN=YES?


I'm trying it.


----------



## ironudjin (Jul 26, 2016)

After I cleaned up /usr/obj it has compiled fine. But here is another problem:



```
cc -c -O2 -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -march=native -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -fno-strict-aliasing -march=native -nostdinc -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/libfdt -D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h -MD -MF.depend.tcp_fastopen.o -MTtcp_fastopen.o -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -mno-sse -msoft-float -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fwrapv -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -D__printf__=__freebsd_kprintf__ -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wno-error-tautological-compare -Wno-error-empty-body -Wno-error-parentheses-equality -Wno-error-unused-function -Wno-error-pointer-sign -Wno-error-shift-negative-value -mno-aes -mno-avx -std=iso9899:1999 -Werror /usr/src/sys/netinet/tcp_fastopen.c

In file included from /usr/src/sys/netinet/tcp_fastopen.c:120:
In file included from /usr/src/sys/netinet/in_pcb.h:45:
/usr/src/sys/net/route.h:63:18: error: field has incomplete type 'struct sockaddr'
struct sockaddr ro_dst;
^
/usr/src/sys/sys/sockbuf.h:64:8: note: forward declaration of 'struct sockaddr'
struct sockaddr;
^
1 error generated.
*** Error code 1
Stop.
bmake[2]: stopped in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BT
*** Error code 1
Stop.
bmake[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```

I have in kernel config:

```
options TCP_RFC7413 # TCP fast open
```
Without this option kernel compiles fine. How can I enable TCP Fast Open?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd suggest opening a PR for it. Looks like it's a regression. There have been no changes in this particular bit of code so it's probably some other commit somewhere else that broke it.


----------



## ironudjin (Jul 26, 2016)

SirDice said:


> I'd suggest opening a PR for it. Looks like it's a regression. There have been no changes in this particular bit of code so it's probably some other commit somewhere else that broke it.


Ok, I will.


----------



## ironudjin (Jul 26, 2016)

PR 211386


----------

